# David Lee Roth



## Jon (Oct 26, 2005)

David Lee Roth Replacing Howard Stern On Morning Radio 
10.25.2005 9:39 AM EDT 

Former Van Halen frontman takes over popular radio program on January 3. 

He's fronted one of the biggest rock bands and he's saved the lives of New York residents as a paramedic with the city's ambulance service. What's next for "Diamond" David Lee Roth? Come January 3, he'll be taking his game to the morning airwaves as one of several celebrity talents recruited to replace satellite-bound shock jock Howard Stern.

Roth was a much-hyped mystery guest on Stern's nationwide radio show on Tuesday (October 25), where the rocker revealed his will be the voice greeting Stern regulars the morning of January 3 — at least in several of the markets comprising the self-proclaimed King of All Media's syndicated, 27-station kingdom, an empire Stern has spent decades building.

Roth — whose announcement ends months of rumors over just who'd be filling Stern's immense kicks — will take over in New York, Boston, Cleveland, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Dallas and West Palm Beach, Florida. "You've built quite an empire here, and I'd like to think that they've saved it for the best guy," Roth told Stern. "It will be a very interesting adventure."

Rest Here - Free on MTV.com


----------



## Jon (Oct 26, 2005)

Now, of course, you are asking: 'Why did Jon post that?'

What makes it "EMS-related"

First person to PM me the answer, *without *using Google to help, wins a really special prize.


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 26, 2005)

Because he recently got his EMT cert in NY.

(I posted that article about a year back).


----------



## Jon (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok.... I said PM Me.... I was running a little contest, and since you've spoiled it..... I guess you've won.....

Check out my Title...

The prize was Your name, in my title, until the end of the month    :lol: 

Dumb prize, but the best I could do on short notice!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 26, 2005)

Wait. Never Mind. Wrong Actor.

I had Monkeys on my brain.






Bobby Sherman... Failed Actor.. Now owns a first aid service, and sells first aid kits online from his garage...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 26, 2005)

I smell a wannabe!


----------



## Jon (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 26 2005, 07:31 PM
> * I smell a wannabe!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL.... I had the same thought!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 27, 2005)

Striking similarities! h34r:


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 27, 2005)

Oops... I read it fast.  Sorry I didn't PM you.


----------

